# THIS in universal health care in OZ



## Warrigal (May 5, 2015)

Even the koalas can come to the emergency department of our hospitals

http://www.today.com/pets/cute-koala-casually-sneaks-hospital-t19201


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

LOL!  How cool!  In Scotland we treat sheep in our hospitals.  nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

We tried to not even treat people in ours...   unless they have insurance.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

Sheep?  For what?  Never mind, I think I know the answer...layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Very true, QS.  

Ralphy, I think I'll refrain from answering that leading question.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 5, 2015)

No need, as I said, as you wouldn't want to upset the delicate sensibilities of this forum...l


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

On the subject of universal health care, which of the three systems (OZ, UK and Canada) is deemed the best?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Josiah said:


> On the subject of universal health care, which of the three systems (OZ, UK and Canada) is deemed the best?



By who?  I have no complaints.  I think in Oz you have to pay something, right?

Here's an article that says UK is best.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jun/17/nhs-health


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2015)

When you're sick, I think the nearest one is best. :lol:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> When you're sick, I think the nearest one is best. :lol:



Same is true here DW...  however HERE you can throw Medical bankruptcy into the mix... they'll save you, but take everything you own afterward.


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

I offer this as pure hearsay, that people having rather urgent health concerns have to wait a very long time for treatment. I've heard this about both Canada and the UK. Is their some sort of triage system so that people who need treatment the most are seen the earliest?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I offer this as pure hearsay, that people having rather urgent health concerns have to wait a very long time for treatment. I've heard this about both Canada and the UK. Is their some sort of triage system so that people who need treatment the most are seen the earliest?



Not true.  That's a rumour spread by right wingers in the US who hate anything 'socialised'.  You may have to get on a waiting list for a new hip, etc, but if it's urgent you are treated right away.  Waiting lists depend on where you live - London you probably wait longer.  But Holly says that's not her experience.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

I'd be interested in this response... as I have heard the same.... BUT I tend to take it with a grain of salt as it serves the purpose of those wishing to maintain our Private insurance status quo.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'd be interested in this response... as I have heard the same.... BUT I tend to take it with a grain of salt as it serves the purpose of those wishing to maintain our Private insurance status quo.



Waiting periods are exaggerated and you never wait in an emergency.  My experience and dh and his family and other people I know are happy with the NHS.


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2015)

In Australia emergency departments in hospitals are free (covered by Medicare which is funded by a 1.5% levy on income tax) and the waiting time can be long but there is a triage system that gives priority to urgent and critical cases. Hospital treatment can also be covered by Medicare and elective surgery can have a longish waiting list. Critical patients are admitted quickly but may have to be transported by ambulance to a hospital that has appropriate beds available.

 However we have a dual system. We can take out private health cover and then the waiting list is shorter because the treating doctor can book you in to a private or public hospital. Some doctors and specialists bulk bill patients under Medicare and others charge a higher fee which can be offset by private health insurance. Even so, there can be a gap payment to find. 

 Private medical insurance is subsidised by the federal government (currently at 30%) and pharmaceuticals are also heavily subsidised with a safety net that ensures that the chronically ill do not pay too much in any one year.

 No-one faces bankruptcy after hospitalisation but the system suffers when governments try to save money by cutting budgets.

 I attend a general practice where everything is bulk billed and when necessary I am referred to specialists. My cardiologist also bulk bills. My dentist and optometrist bills are partly covered by private health insurance and there is a gap payment that depends on the dental procedures and the price of the spectacle frames.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> In Australia emergency departments in hospitals are free (covered by Medicare which is funded by a 1.5% levy on income tax) and the waiting time can be long but there is a triage system that gives priority to urgent and critical cases. Hospital treatment can also be covered by Medicare and elective surgery can have a longish waiting list. Critical patients are admitted quickly but may have to be transported by ambulance to a hospital that has appropriate beds available.
> 
> However we have a dual system. We can take out private health cover and then the waiting list is shorter because the treating doctor can book you in to a private or public hospital. Some doctors and specialists bulk bill patients under Medicare and others charge a higher fee which can be offset by private health insurance. Even so, there can be a gap payment to find.
> 
> ...



The difference here is that there is no billing as such.  My doctor's office is given a certain amount every year to run the practice.  Don't know how they deal with the prescriptions which are free to everyone.  

You can buy private insurance here and you have no waiting for any kind of surgery, etc.  

Everyone here can't always get an NHS dentist as there aren't enough of them.  But we're lucky we got into one.  I pay £10 every 6 months for a very thorough cleaning and scraping and check up.


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

Thank you DW and Annie, I would hope someone will chime in from Canada. What's health care like in NZ anyone know?


----------



## Susie (May 7, 2015)

The health system here is great, although I've had private health plus extras since immigration, pay full price ($75.-) for Dr.'s visits, receive about halve of it back; one third of dentist's fees.
Too frightened of the U.S. health system. even when homesick, to visit relatives in the states.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Even the koalas can come to the emergency department of our hospitals
> 
> http://www.today.com/pets/cute-koala-casually-sneaks-hospital-t19201



Cute Warri, lol!


----------

